# New series The KILLING on AMC



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like AMC has another winner coming

http://www.amctv.com/originals/the-killing/about/
premiere on Sun., Apr. 3 at 9PM | 8C



> AMC has begun production on the network's next original series, The Killing. From writer, executive producer and series showrunner Veena Sud (Cold Case), The Killing is based on the wildly successful Danish television series Forbrydelsen and tells the story of the murder of a young girl in Seattle and the subsequent police investigation. Season one will consist of thirteen one-hour episodes and will debut with a 2 hour premiere on Sun., Apr. 3 at 9PM | 8C.
> 
> The Killing ties together three distinct stories around a single murder including the detectives assigned to the case, the victim's grieving family, and the suspects. Set in Seattle, the story also explores local politics as it follows politicians connected to the case. As the series unfolds, it becomes clear that there are no accidents; everyone has a secret, and while the characters think they've moved on, their past isn't done with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Is this supposed to be a full blown series or a mini-series I wonder? I mean, one murder to investigate and then what? And even though AMC seems to be doing Walking Dead right I how they gave up on Rubicon.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It is supposed to be one day of the investigation per episode. TV Guide has a write up on it and really likes it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to it. Now if we can get AMC in HD.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Looking forward to it. Now if we can get AMC in HD.


Yes, this looks like a great new series
You still don't have it in HD:nono: I made the switch from D to E a few months ago, but thought D would have added AMC HD by now. sorry


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Looking forward to it. Now if we can get AMC in HD.


Pardon my French, but it really sucks we'll have to endure watching another promising new show in SD at this stage of the game. Maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised by an announcement to the contrary in the next 10 days?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Added to my SL...

- Merg


----------



## danmarcoux (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll give it a shot - AMC has done well enough with their series that i'll try just about anything they put out. I do agree that it would be nice to be able to watch these shows in HD, though.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

As Charlie Sheen would say "Winner".


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Liked it A LOT.

(wish it was in HD though)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...g-premiere-averages-2-7-million-viewers/88172



> The 9-11p premiere of AMC's The Killing averaged 2.7 million viewers, and 4.7 million viewers for the night with the two encores that aired (11p-1am, and 1a-3a).
> 
> Not shabby, and second only to The Walking Dead (albeit by a wide margin, The Walking Dead premiere averaged 5.3 million viewers in its initial telecast) as far as AMC premieres go. Still trying to dig up 18-49 but here is the blurb via AMC:


Very good news


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> Pardon my French, but it really sucks we'll have to *forgo* watching another promising new show *because it's only delivered to us* in SD at this stage of the game. Maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised by an announcement to the contrary in the next 10 days?


fixed


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pfp said:


> fixed


Refusing to watch a good show because it's not in HD is ridiculous. What did you do 5 years ago? Not watch TV? Do you ever travel and find yourself in a hotel? What do you do? Sit in bed and read magazines?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow that was an amazing show! No splashy computer crap, no fabulously techy CSI stuff, no amazing revelations pulled out of the air. Just wonderful acting and amazing plots and sincerely moving characters.

LOVED IT!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like the pilot will air again at 6 this Thursday, followed by ep. called "The Cage" at 7.... Maybe HD by then! :nono2:

Look forward to it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Haven't even watched a half hour of the pilot, but I can definitely see me getting caught up in this. It does seem like they might be pushing some things a little quickly, but I can live with that in the pilot.

@Sharon: I definitely agree with you. This show kind reminds me of Durham County. Nothing flashy... Just a well scripted and well acted mystery drama.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

We just finished watching it and we both thought it was great. My wife actually stayed awake the entire 2 hours, so that proves it's good. Just wish it was in HD for us on D*.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Refusing to watch a good show because it's not in HD is ridiculous. What did you do 5 years ago? Not watch TV? Do you ever travel and find yourself in a hotel? What do you do? Sit in bed and read magazines?


There is more than enough for me to watch in HD that I don't need to add anything in SD to my viewing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pfp said:


> There is more than enough for me to watch in HD that I don't need to add anything in SD to my viewing.


Just to be argumentative, does that mean you have no need for additional HD as well? Or would you pine for more HD?

(I do, even though my viewing queue is generally generous.)


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Just to be argumentative, does that mean you have no need for additional HD as well? Or would you pine for more HD?
> 
> (I do, even though my viewing queue is generally generous.)


I would definitely like more HD channels such as AMC. There are a few shows on AMC I would give a shot if the channel was available to me in HD. However, it's not and therefore AMC does not exist to me.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am fortunate to have MHZ, OTA, which has some Nordic and European Mysteries and series. I think this is about as good, it is almost a surprise that we can still turn out something besides the usual drivel. ron


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kind of a slow(er) episode this week, but still gripping television.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Kind of a slow(er) episode this week, but still gripping television.


Without revealing anything for those that haven't watched yet, I was definitely taken aback by the latest suspect.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

sacalait said:


> Without revealing anything for those that haven't watched yet, I was definitely taken aback by the latest suspect.


I wasn't. For some reason, I had an inkling that the character would come into play further down the road.

I agree the episode was slower, and then they left us hanging!

But the show is so gripping.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I wasn't. For some reason, I had an inkling that the character would come into play further down the road.
> 
> I agree the episode was slower, and then they left us hanging!
> 
> But the show is so gripping.


I agree, when watching it, I get tunnel vision and that's a good thing. Not many shows do this to me. I am sucked into the story at times where I am in it's world


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Another great episode. Eagerly awaiting Sunday night... (although it will probably be Monday when I watch it)...

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Another great episode. Eagerly awaiting Sunday night... (although it will probably be Monday when I watch it)...
> 
> - Merg


+1

For those who want "in", AMC has a very good web streamer of all four eps to date...... I kinda prefer watching this one on a laptop or iPad. Fewer pixels, but on a much smaller screen=slightly sharper picture.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

There are a ton of write ups about the show in next week's TV Guide. They love it and the actors.

So far, the only story line I don't care for is the father of Rosie sort of going off on his own. Not that I don't believe that wouldn't happen in real life. I know if it was my daughter, my husband would find the person responsible and that person would never be seen again. I suspect not a few of his brothers in blue would be right there. But regardless, this aspect of the story just doesn't appeal to me.

Watching the mother disintegrate right before our eyes, and the boys lose control of their lives is absolutely heartbreaking. And riveting TV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I was a little worried this show, based on a Danish series, would not do well as they seem to carry that dark, rain-filled, marsh grass, feeling that similar to the southern Sweden scenes of the Masterpiece Mystery Wallander series. My worry was compounded by the fact that Joel Kinnaman is a Swedish actor.

But this terrific show from writer, director, executive producer and series' showrunner Veena Cabreros Sud, who was a writer, editor and producer of a dozens of episodes of "Cold Case," is doing very well in the ratings for AMC. It is apparently doing well for the actors. From New York Magazine:


> Thanks to their compelling work as the weirdly matched pair of detectives investigating AMC's _The Killing_, leads Mireille Enos and Joel Kinnaman are getting a promotion. Over the last 24 hours, each has landed a plum big-screen role: Enos will play Brad Pitt's wife in Marc Forster's zombie epic _World War Z_, while Kinnaman will join Denzel Washington and Ryan Reynolds in _Safe House_, which will reteam him with director Daniel Espinosa (who made Kinnaman's breakout Swedish film _Snabba Cash_).


Enos, nominated for a Tony Award for her portrayal of Honey in Edward Albee's _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_, gained small screen notice playing three characters in "Big Love" (Jodeen Marquart, Kathy Marquart, and Jodean Marquart). That's more remarkable than it seems as she's a Mormon.

Everything was there for a great show - story, writer and showrunner, actors, etc. All it needed was an audience and it has drawn around 4 million for all showings on Sundays.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> There are a ton of write ups about the show in next week's TV Guide. They love it and the actors.
> 
> So far, the only story line I don't care for is the father of Rosie sort of going off on his own. Not that I don't believe that wouldn't happen in real life. I know if it was my daughter, my husband would find the person responsible and that person would never be seen again. I suspect not a few of his brothers in blue would be right there. But regardless, this aspect of the story just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> Watching the mother disintegrate right before our eyes, and the boys lose control of their lives is absolutely heartbreaking. And riveting TV.


While it's not appealing, it's definitely an integral part of the story line IMO.

Every week, when I watch this show, I play it out in my mind and it's pretty disturbing to think about. I am the father of 9 and 7 year old girls, and I know I would be the same way. I don't even know if I would initially turn down a friends help to find out who the police were looking at. I also know that my wife, who has already lost a father, brother and sister over the last six years, would just melt away if something were to happen to one of our girls. Her life completely revolves around both of them.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

This show is effing awesome, I know it its a good show when the entire hour flies by. I am captivated. I want to try and save episodes of it (unwatched) so I can see em all at once but by Monday afternoon I am watching it. It is really good television. Like someone else said no flashy CSI crap just gritty police work. And the 8mm film, who does that any more. Can you even make an 8mm film and have it developed without it costing big bucks. That 8mm film they found was intriguing. Can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

If you missed the first episodes of this show like I did, they are up on VOD today.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cj9788 said:


> This show is effing awesome, I know it its a good show when the entire hour flies by. I am captivated. I want to try and save episodes of it (unwatched) so I can see em all at once but by Monday afternoon I am watching it. It is really good television. Like someone else said no flashy CSI crap just gritty police work. And the 8mm film, who does that any more. Can you even make an 8mm film and have it developed without it costing big bucks. That 8mm film they found was intriguing. Can't wait till Sunday.


I doubt any 8mm film was exposed in the making of this show. Digital effects can simulate just about anything!

It is a fascinating show.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Great episode last night. Flewby again, am wanting more. Damn this show is so captivating!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This thing is evolving like a really good crime novel. I love how each character's backstory builds in bits and pieces, unlike today's typical TV show where they dump it all on you in the pilot.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> This thing is evolving like a really good crime novel. I love how each character's backstory builds in bits and pieces, unlike today's typical TV show where they dump it all on you in the pilot.


I agree, just Awesome TV


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone old enough to remember watching _Twin Peaks_ see any similarities between the two story lines, or is it just me?



Spoiler



Especially now that a casino outside police jurisdiction is involved and there's some suspicion that Rosie may have been a paid escort or more?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay everyone, thoughts.....

Was it Richmond, or is that a misdirect? Does Terry know even more than we have seen? Will we know all next week, or will it carry on into the next season?


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

well next week is the season finale, so I would guess they will leave us hanging. I am pissed they wasted an entire episode on the cop's missing kid.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> [...] Will we know all next week, or will it carry on into the next season?





cj9788 said:


> well next week is the season finale, so I would guess they will leave us hanging.


If it follows the pattern of the Danish series it's based on, Rosie's murder investigation _should _be wrapped-up next week. According to this:


> The Killing (Danish title Forbrydelsen, meaning "The Crime") is a Danish crime TV series produced by Danmarks Radio. *Each series follows the police investigation of one specific case*, day by day, with a one-hour episode covering 24 hours of the investigation. As of March 2011, there have been two series, with a third in production.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getting good. Can't wait for the finale.

- Merg


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to Sunday night.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Getting good. Can't wait for the finale.
> 
> - Merg


Me neither, and I still have last Sunday's ep. on the DVR waiting for a time when I can concentrate for 43 minutes....prolly tonight.

[When I saw your post before noticing the thread title and forum, I thought you meant the Stanley Cup finals finale..... It has gotten very good. Tomorrow night, 5 PM Pacific..... NBC.]


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

Supramom2000 said:


> Okay everyone, thoughts.....
> 
> Was it Richmond, or is that a misdirect? Does Terry know even more than we have seen? Will we know all next week, or will it carry on into the next season?


My guess is that it is Richmond. It will turn out that his wife drowned in that car accident and he's more to blame than everyone thinks (like Chappaquiddick). His guilt drives him over the edge, creating a need to recreate the incident.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mgusler said:


> My guess is that it is Richmond. It will turn out that his wife drowned in that car accident and he's more to blame than everyone thinks (like Chappaquiddick). His guilt drives him over the edge, creating a need to recreate the incident.


Hmmmm- a serial killer, then? Where's Dexter when we need him?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Spoiler



So much for _this _theory. 



Steve said:


> If it follows the pattern of the Danish series it's based on, Rosie's murder investigation _should _be wrapped-up next week. According to this:
> 
> 
> > The Killing (Danish title Forbrydelsen, meaning "The Crime") is a Danish crime TV series produced by Danmarks Radio. *Each series follows the police investigation of one specific case*, day by day, with a one-hour episode covering 24 hours of the investigation. As of March 2011, there have been two series, with a third in production.


I wondered why the original Danish series' 2007 season was 20 episodes long. Apparently there are still a few more days left to play out in this investigation.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wondered about that but assumed they'd be doing something else, now I know. Now my wife is sure I never know what I'm talking about.:sure:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Now my wife is sure I never know what I'm talking about.:sure:


+1. Along with the dozen friends I suggested record the Sundance episodes this past week-end.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

So almost every article, blog and wrap up I read about the finale was scathing in its criticism. Everyone out there felt that they were mislead in the resolution of the murder mystery occurring by the season finale. The producer gave an interview herself, and she comes across as arrogant and uncaring. She says they never promised to reveal the killer by the end of the season. She is wrong, I read an interview with her at the beginning of the season and she said that things would wrap up. And AMC spent all their promo time telling us it would be clear by the finale.

Since it is not coming back for a whole year, I think that many of the angry fans will not return, and the rest who are ambivalent, will not even remember the show in a year. Seems like they might have really shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked the ending because it was different. I also love how they portrayed her partner...1st he was shady & mysterious, then we learned his secret, then he earns her trust when he's there for her while searching for her son, and finally guides her and plays her like a fiddle with the toll picture.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Except it wasn't really an ending! Yeah, no more eps for a long time, but I agree with SMom: We were duped!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Me 3. As much as I've enjoyed it so far, I do feel I was conned as well. Had I known in advance the story line _was_ going to extend to a second season, I would have saved these episodes until next year and watched them all at once.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked the ending as it was a good shocker. I assume that the ending would have been different if they hadn't been picked up for a second season. But, with the second season in hand, it probably gave the writers more room to work with.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Like the other viewers described by Supramom, I'm having a tough time with this. It's sort of a building frustration.

AMC dumped "Rubicon" which was a thoughtful, well-written and well-produced series built around government outsourcing the spy trade to private companies. I thought, hey, it did a very slow build, didn't do well in ratings, and had an ensemble cast of mid-priced stars, so I get it that AMC has budget constraints and got over it, sort of.

But I also am a fanatic fan of "Mad Men" but because of arguments over costs related to time length, we won't have a season this summer. It will be 18-20 months between seasons!

Now we have this. I wouldn't be so irked if I didn't know that the Danish original is described as follows: "Over a span of twenty days, suspect upon suspect is sought out as violence and political pressures cast their shadows over the hunt for the killer."

So what? Now we're going to have to wait a year for the second half? When are we going to get the second season of the Danish series which is described as:


> Ten days after a female lawyer has been found murdered, the head of the homicide department in Copenhagen, Lennart Brix, realises that his group is faced with a case much more complicated than it seemed at first. So, desperate for a breakthrough, he contacts former DI Sarah Lund and asks her to have a look at the case, a decision that isn't popular with everybody. She,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Danish series has a third season in production. I think we're being set up to see just one season.

At least the BBC ran the Danish series with subtitles to very large audiences. If AMC couldn't afford to support this show which has great ratings, they should have followed the BBC pattern.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess I viewed it differently.

To me, the "Killing" wasn't the death of the girl at all. That was the back story. The "Killing" was actually the ending. The story was about who killed Richmond and why.

So, in that respect, the killer was revealed and the story ended.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a totally different case/story next year.


PS. Really liked it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I guess I viewed it differently.
> 
> To me, the "Killing" wasn't the death of the girl at all. That was the back story. The "Killing" was actually the ending. The story was about who killed Richmond and why.
> 
> ...


If only... I could live with that.  You may have missed the promo after the show. In it the announcer says: "The first season of _The Killing_ is over, but the case continues on amctv.com [...] review all the suspects and decide who _you_ think will be revealed as the murder when the series resumes in season 2."

Also, while I agree Richmond is probably dead, we don't know if the gun ever went off, or if it did, whether or not Richmond was killed. Just saying that the writers left the door open, if he's meant to live.



> PS. Really liked it.


So did I... what I saw of it! 

BTW, I assume that was either the Mayor or his aide driving the car Holder got into at the end. That would explain the one loose end that bothered me at the end of the previous episode _(Beau Soleil)_. I was wondering why, out of the blue, the Mayor had a packet of photos to give to Richmond's girlfriend.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> You may have missed the promo after the show. In it the announcer says: "The first season of _The Killing_ is over, but the case continues on amctv.com [...] review all the suspects and decide who _you_ think will be revealed as the murder when the series resumes in season 2."


Yep, missed that.

Oh, well, another one of my theories down the drain.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

@steve:

That was my one big question... If the mayor had those photos, why didn't he release them and how did he get them on the first place?

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> Also, while I agree Richmond is probably dead, we don't know if the gun ever went off, or if it did, whether or not Richmond was killed. Just saying that the writers left the door open, if he's meant to live.
> 
> BTW, I assume that was either the Mayor or his aide driving the car Holder got into at the end. That would explain the one loose end that bothered me at the end of the previous episode _(Beau Soleil)_. I was wondering why, out of the blue, the Mayor had a packet of photos to give to Richmond's girlfriend.


*I loved this show, too. *

But, we really don't know that Richmond is dead, or even wounded. Or why the crazy dude wants to hurt him.

We don't know who was in the car. Richmond's aide is still a cypher to me; coulda been him.

The photos? A real expert with Photoshop?? :sure:

And on and on. Definitely not over, regardless of promos or web sites.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Why do people want or expect it to be over? Every show doesn't need a happy ending with unicorns and rainbows. I appreciate a "different" ending once in awhile...makes a show memorable. It's also smart to leave questions unanswered with a second season ordered.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> *I loved this show, too. *
> 
> But, we really don't know that Richmond is dead, or even wounded. Or why the crazy dude wants to hurt him.


The crazy dude...



Spoiler



was the worker for Larson's that was in love with the Larson's family. His family was so messed up (his mother in her 60's having men over all the time), he thought of himself as part of the Larson family. He was obsessed with how perfect a family they were compared to his. So, when Rosie was killed he took it personally. Remember he went nuts on that rock when Larson was beating up Ahmed? Now that Richmond was arrested for the killing, he sought his own revenge to avenge Rosie's death.



- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Why do people want or expect it to be over? Every show doesn't need a happy ending with unicorns and rainbows. I appreciate a "different" ending once in awhile...makes a show memorable. It's also smart to leave questions unanswered with a second season ordered.


It is not that we want a happy ending, or even for the show to be over, but the promos promised us the killer would be revealed by the season's end. That did not happen - with a complete last minute twist and us left to hang for a year. Seems pointless, and uncaring towards an audience that invested in the show for 13 weeks. As someone above mentioned, if they had told us we would not know the answer by the season end, we could have saved the episodes and watched them all together before the next season premiere.

In the end, it feels like a rip off, broken promises, and gratuitous red herrings that go on forever.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Steve said:


> If only... I could live with that.  You may have missed the promo after the show. In it the announcer says: "The first season of _The Killing_ is over, but the case continues on amctv.com [...] review all the suspects and decide who _you_ think will be revealed as the murder when the series resumes in season 2."


Right now the voting on the web site shows Gwen (Richmond Advisor) as the lead candidate with a whopping 24%. The closest to her in fan voting is a tie @ 12% each for Jamie (campaign mgr.) and Stephen (Holder). It

I have been telling a buddy for about 4 weeks that I think it's really Gwen and he agrees. She followed Richmond that night when he went to meet Rosie and afterwards, she snatched her up and killed her and did it in a way that would frame Richmond. All speculation, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sacalait said:


> I have been telling a buddy for about 4 weeks that I think it's really Gwen and he agrees. She followed Richmond that night when he went to meet Rosie and afterwards, she snatched her up and killed her and did it in a way that would frame Richmond. All speculation, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Could very well be. If Richmond is truly innocent, then Gwen could have been in on the frame-up when she fessed-up to Linden that he really left her before midnight that night, and came home early in the morning "soaking wet", or something to that effect.

If so, then the person Holder got into the car with at the end may _not_ be the mayor or his aide, like I've been thinking, but perhaps someone working with Gwen's father, the senator?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wondering if the decision to have a cliffhanger was made after the show was picked up and the episodes were in the can. Could it be that the episode where Linden spent the day looking for her son (which didn't advance the murder plot, and was the only "backstory" episode I recall) was filmed later and added in to fill out the series, while the season finale was re-edited to create the ending we saw?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing about them re-editing the finale after learning season 2 had been picked up. It could have been that Richmond was going to be the killer all along, but then when the pickup came, they went back and shot the final "twist" scenes of Holder getting in the car with the unknown driver and Linden getting the call on the plane. Those scenes could have been shot just about anywhere (LA, NYC) and not necessarily in Vancouver.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> I was wondering if the decision to have a cliffhanger was made after the show was picked up and the episodes were in the can. Could it be that the episode where Linden spent the day looking for her son (which didn't advance the murder plot, and was the only "backstory" episode I recall) was filmed later and added in to fill out the series, while the season finale was re-edited to create the ending we saw?


In an interview, she show runner has said that it was planned this way from the beginning. There was NEVER any intention of them naming the killer in season one, apparently even if it wasn't renewed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> In an interview, she show runner has said that it was planned this way from the beginning. There was NEVER any intention of them naming the killer in season one, apparently even if it wasn't renewed.


I agree there weren't any "last minute" re-writes. As previously mentioned in this thread, this series was based on an award-winning, *20-episode* Danish series, _Forbrydelsen (The Crime)_. According to this, that investigation was 20 days long.

Wouldn't surprise me if the next "season" was really the last 7 days of this investigation and the first 5-6 of the next investigation, with another break after that. If so, it's a terrible precedent being set by AMC, IMHO. I hope it comes back to bite them in the ratings.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sacalait said:


> I have been telling a buddy for about 4 weeks that I think it's really Gwen and he agrees. She followed Richmond that night when he went to meet Rosie and afterwards, she snatched her up and killed her and did it in a way that would frame Richmond. All speculation, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


O.K. But, WHY?

[Most women who are planning to kill some guy won't be ****ing his brains out for the previous several months.]


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> [Most women who are planning to kill some guy won't be ****ing his brains out for the previous several months.]


Remember she didn't see the pics the mayor showed her until episode 12. That may be when she decided to frame Richmond, in case he really _wasn't_ guilty of Rosie's murder, and her father the senator may have helped her out by getting to Holder.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

When was Holder brought in on the frame up? Because in the next to last episode when he met with the escort in the motel and then she called from the pay phone and told him to go to the street corner to learn who Orpheus was, he was really shocked when he finally got to the corner and then saw the campaign posters and realized that the escort was saying Richmond was Orpheus. If he was in on the frame up then, why would he be so shocked - it's not like Linden or anyone else was with him to gauge his reaction?

To me it seems he must have been bought off after that scene - so literally the last day since each episode was one day. That just smells of a last minute re-write/re-shoot to me.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

There was no re-write. But the question of Holder's guilt is very up in the air in my mind. And makes for a dramatic season ending. He simply said "the photo worked". And indeed it did: the council man was arrested. That doesn't mean he meant that some sort of fake-out worked. We have no idea what he meant until they play out the whole scene next season. This show has so many red herrings, that I have to believe this is another. The point about his being shocked when he figured out the prostitute meant Richmond is a good indicator. If he was just pretending, then the writers were trying to fool us, the audience, directly. No one else was around. If they were trying to fool us, then we cannot believe anything we have witnessed on this show.


----------

